# EvenTT07 cd



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We will be compiling a cd of photos again this year 

If you have good hi-res photos of the entire event, not just the track... can you add them to a cd and send them to

TT Owners Club
PO BOX 8061
Reading
Berkshire
RG30 9BU

I would suggest that if you have what appears to be duplicate photos, then don't include them, but if you have any video, then include it on the CD/DVD and we'll see if we can add it to master DVD/CD 

We will credit everyone that volunteers their photos & video 

and you never know... maybe one of your photos will get into the mag :wink:

We will compile the media on either a CD or DVD for inclusion with a future issue of absoluTTe.


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Will the Audi Channel programme be available on DVD?
Do we know when it will be broadcast?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mlarner said:


> Will the Audi Channel programme be available on DVD?
> Do we know when it will be broadcast?


It is likley to be TV in about a month's time, but a lot depends on an available slot and when the production is finished.

As soon as I know, I will post up the dates and times, etc 

I should also be getting it on disk, so shall post it up on the web 

It prob won't be going on the cd/dvd as it may be already done by that point, but if it's available on-line, then it's not too much of an issue


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Cd made, will put in post tomorrow.

Does it need to go in a padded envelope and what details do I need to include?

Cheers


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Put it in whatever makes you think it will be safe  Include your name as you'd like to be credited on the CD. As Tony Hart would say, we won't be returning any pictures ;-)


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I have sent a CD full of my photo's to Steve (TT_Law) and Rich (rusty integrale), would you like me to send yourself a copy??


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Cd made, will put in post tomorrow.


Received it! 

Thank you Honey :-*


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Terri_TT said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Cd made, will put in post tomorrow.
> ...


Np - hope some of the pics are good enough for you


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla said:
> ...


Theyâ€™re great! 8) Thanks 

The ones with TTâ€™s in arenâ€™t bad either  :wink: :-*


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

nutts said:


> We will be compiling a cd of photos again this year
> 
> If you have good hi-res photos of the entire event, not just the track... can you add them to a cd and send them to
> 
> ...


Is there anyone else who would like to send in their CD of photos?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've got some to sort out (also for absoluTTe) and need to send Vic's CD to you at the same time.
Should have got around to it at the weekend but ended up going to Silverstone instead :roll:

I'll get them to you ASAP 

P.S. Does it matter if I send them on DVD as I'm all out of CDs?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> I've got some to sort out (also for absoluTTe) and need to send Vic's CD to you at the same time.
> Should have got around to it at the weekend but ended up going to Silverstone instead :roll:
> 
> I'll get them to you ASAP
> ...


 8)

Iâ€™m sure DVD will be fineâ€¦ 

Just remember to keep the EvenTT07 and the ones for my private viewing separate. :wink: 

thank you :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> I'll get them to you ASAP
> 
> quote]
> 
> :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get them to you ASAP
> ...


Sorry Terri - been really busy. Have done the DVD, just need to post it out now. I'll see if I can get it in the post at work tomorrow (today! :roll: ) :-*


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Terri

Brain like a sieve, but I will drop a CD in the post tomorrow - being written as I type. Hope I'm not too late.

Norman


----------

